# Chironomid Swap



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

THEY ARE IN THE MAIL









*Bleeding Halo*
Hook: Scud
Thread: White
Bead: Gold
Body: Pearl Mylar
Rib: Red Wire
Tier: Fish1on









Irish Spring
Hook: Mustad 2488 #12- #18
Thread: Red and Black Sheer 14/0
Bead: Copper
Tag: Red Thread
Body: Green Crystal Flash
Rib: Ultra Fine Copper Wire
Wing Case: Pearl Flashabou Med.
Thorax: Pea****
Gills: White Ostrich
Coated heavy with SHHAN
Tier: Madonafly/Fly Goddess









*Ken Woodwards Copper Chromie*
Hook: Daiichi 1150
Size: 10-12
Bead: 1/8" Copper
Thread: Red UNI 6/0
Gills: White Antron
Body: UTC Holo Tinsel Medium Copper
Rib: UTC Ultra Wire Brassie Red
Tier: Nor-tah / Weekend_Warrior









*Rojo Double Bead Midge (Black)*
Hook: Daiichi 1270 #12- #18
Thread: Black 8/0
Bead: Red Glass & White Metal
Gills: White Antron
Body: Tying Thread
Rib: Ultra Fine Silver Wire
Thorax: Pea****
Tier: EddieFish









*Bugchucker*
Hook: 200R
Thread: Black
Bead: Black Glass
Gill: Antron
Body: Pea**** Larva Lace
Rib: Gold Wire
Tier: Bugchucker









*Sparkling Blood Midge*
Hook: #12 Scud
Thread: Red
Bead: Pearl White
Gill" CDC Puff
Body: Red-brown Nymph Rid
Rib: Pearl Monoflash
Tier: Scientificangler









*"Key Lime Fly"*
Hook- Dai Riki #135 Scud Hook size 14
Thread Body- Danville's 6/0 waxed chartreuse green
Bead- your choice
Tail- 5 or 6 Flashabou fibers
Rib- Fine wire red
Thorax- Pea**** Herl
Tier: Grandpa D









*Ice Cream Cone*
Hook:18 - 10 2X curved shank hook (TMC 2312 or Partridge 15BN)
Thread:3/0 or 6/0 black (gauge to match hook size)
Metal bead painted white
Ribearl Flashabou and silver wire
Body:Tying thread finished with Hard As Nails
Tier: 2fishon









*Ice cream cone *
Hook: dairiki #135 scud/pupa 
Head: calf tail fibers, white bead 
Body: black thread, size14 Danville Mylar tinsel, small white ultra wire 
Tier: Windriver









*Red Devil*
Hook 12 2x
Red brass bead
Thread: Red Uni 8/0
Rib: Silver small wire
Body: red hologrphic tinsel,
Uv Ice pea**** dubcover threads,
Uv Ice white dub cover threads.
Tier: Kash









*The Dumbo Jumbo Juju Chironomid Olive*
Hook: TMC 2302 #14
Bead: Spirit River Hot Bead, Pearl White
Thread: 70 Denier UTC Red for abdomen, 8/0 black UNI for thorax
Abdomen: Fine Olive Wire
Flashback: Holographic Silver Tinsel
Thorax: Black Pea**** Ice Dubbing
Coating: Five-Minute Epoxy
Tier: Sinergy









*The Mumbo Jumbo Juju Chironomid Red*
Hook: TMC 2302 #14
Bead: Spirit River Hot Bead, Pearl White
Thread: 70 Denier UTC Red for abdomen, 8/0 black UNI for thorax
Abdomen: Vinyl V-Rib Red & Brown
Flashback: Holographic Silver Tinsel
Wingcase: Black Thinskin
Gills: White Antron
Thorax: Black Pea**** Ice Dubbing
Coating: Five-Minute Epoxy
Tier: Sinergy









*Glass Chironomid *
Hook: TMC 2312 size 10 
Thread: Black 
Gills: White Antron 
Bead: 5/32" Black Tungsten 
Body: Under body Clear Jelly Rope, 
Over-body rib Clear Jelly Rope colored 
with permanent marker. 
Coat with head cement and dry before finishing. 
Wing case: Dark scud back with Pearl tensile, 
coated with UV knot sense. 
Thorax: Olive Brown Ice Dub 
Tier: CBW


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Woohoo those are some great looking flies guys cant wait to break out the tube and start fishing them 8)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Great looking flies!
My set will be heading for a shadow box rather than the water.
Thanks to all that joined in on the swap,
And a special thank you to our host,
Grandpa D.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for filling in my recipe and hosting this, sorry I have been slacking with work and all. The only change would be the body wrap which is holographic tinsel, pricey stuff but way cool coloring. I am ready for round two!

Next tie swap I will do better, heck, lets do a Clouser minnow, that is my new challenge! i am already geared up and have a pattern in mind....wiper/big trout go to!


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW VERY NICE WORK GUYS!! I have been humbled, Thx for putting that together and the pictures madonafly.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I got my flies today.
They look great!
Thanks again to everyone that participated in the swap and especially to Joni for hosting it.


----------



## fish1on (Jan 12, 2009)

Got mine today too...

Awesome awesome awesome

Great job in packaging with the neat holder and labels, thanks for that above and beyond extra effort. Plus a bonus surprize with the indicator.


----------



## sinergy (Mar 6, 2008)

Just picked up my flies wow what a bunch of great looking flies Thanks all for the great flies and Special thanks to Fly Goddess for hosting the swap


----------

